# Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 145 KIDDED



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My princess Penny will be a 2nd freshener this year...and already bigger than her FF with twin does. Hope she has at least :kidred: :kidred: as I have yet to get a doe from Murphy!

She had her trim yesterday and her udder is coming in very nicely, I was pleased with her FF udder and can't wait to see her capacity this time around :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

She looks great! Udder looks to be coming along quite nicely too! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Lookin good  Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: for you!!! Is she a ND?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Yep..she's my youngest registered ND....She'll turn 3 on 7/13 and I'm anticipating these kids to be very dairy in build....IF there is a doe in there, I'm seriously thinking of retaining! Had Binkey given me a doe, I would have kept one of hers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Happy kidding!!!! Thinking PINK!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Good Luck! Let's get some more DOES!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Pretty girl ...coming along nicely....can't wait... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

LOL.... I'm just a bit nervous with her size this time, her dam throws quads and her older sister (same parents different birth) had quads a few weeks ago AND after seeing one of Steph's FF deliver quads last night with a not so big belly...I'm scared! NEVER had quads here before. And...these kids sire is one of quads. :shocked: 
She's already got that relaxed poochy look under her tail and has started to lose her plug, she really pooches out when she lays down.

She was a talker last time...just constantly chattered the entire hour before delivery, I wonder if she'll do the same this time :scratch:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

I think she could have quads. She's a big girl ;P Good luck! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Here is a pic of our doe that kidded quads last year. Do you think Penny is as big as "Sherburt?" She kidded about a week after this pic was taken. Please note that this doe had a really bad udder (she was our first goatie)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Awww I hope and pray Penny gives you a girl! Murphy owes you a girl!!!  It'll be fun to see how many she has hiding in there! Praying for a safe and easy kidding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Riley...I don't think Penny's as big as your doe was!
I'm hoping there are as many as she can handle healthily....and YES Candace, Murph definately owes me a girl or 2!

Penny's udder is doing the same as it did last year with her FF...Her left side is filling noticebly more than her right, seems she likes to do one side at a time because she was totally even by the time she delivered last year...and she had this massive gob of ick on her a bit ago, she's losing her plug and those kids are ACTIVE! Kicking like crazy as she had her dinner.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8*

Well...I received news that both of Penny's littermate sisters each delivered twins...last year they each had triplets as FF and Penny had twins....I'm thinking that Miss Penny has triplets hiding in her tummy. She's tight and BIG , no udder changes and those kids are kicking like mad! Ligs tight and she's being goofy and acting bucky over Heidi....silly girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 143 *pics**

Heres a couple pics of my Princess today
Her udder is filling and her belly has dropped... not wanting to get her pic taken either!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 143 *pics**

What a sweet girl...feta's on day 143 today. We'll wait together!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 143 *pics**

Wow she's big :shocked: I'm guessing she'll have :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: or :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 145 *pics**

Definately kids coming...udder is filled and she had that long string of goo when I got home from work 20 minutes ago.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 145 *pics**

:leap: :leap: Can't wait to here what she has


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope due 3/8 day 145 *pics**

oh babies soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for lots of healthy baby girls!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny started to actually push around 3:30 ish...was quiet the whole time until that baby bubble appeared, the kid was nose and feet forward but UPSIDE DOWN! Came out ok..nice sized Gold :kidred: ... few minutes later she was pushing again, very quietly and delivered a Red/Brown colored smaller :kidred: little longer between the next pushes and out comes a little Black/Gray roaned :kidblue: . Babies dry and mama fed them and I felt her belly as she was laying down and definately felt another kid in there! I'm in panic mode at this point because she stood up and continued to mother her 3 babies, all ate well and I'm fearing that I'll need to go kid fishing...seemed like forever before she laid down and pushed out a red/white :kidred: 
All 4 are active and have full bellies.... So kidding season ended with a BANG! These are my first quads ever. Will post pics in Birth Announcements.
Murphy did good! Now to decide which doeling to keep :greengrin:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: awesome! quads! Congratulations!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW!! CONGRATS!! :hi5: :clap: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:leap: CONGRATS!!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice! I would be smiling from ear to ear that you got that many doelings. Congrats on healthy babies and a easy kidding.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! I'm glad all went well and you got :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow n yay congrats


----------

